# hitchhiker worm: pest or pet?



## willamp (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi All,

We have just recently set up our first reef tank (nano) and have sighted this worm in daylight. From what I've been reading on this forum I am guessing it is a type of bristle worm. It is close to a flesh color. Can someone tell us if this is a good or a bad worm? meaning, will it eat our coral, or just algae? It's about 1.25 inches in length.

thanks in advance


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

that would be called a Bristle Worm Its considered to be good, thus a pet but you can chuck it if youd like to catch it.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup bristle worm good addition to your CUC. They feed primarily on detritus, fish food that makes it to the bottom and anything that dies so I would keep him in there.


----------



## willamp (Dec 7, 2008)

OK great. Thanks everyone. We'll keep him then. Hopefully he'll stay small. A big one sounds creepy


----------



## ec1452 (May 29, 2009)

just watch how much food you feed the fish and yes they are good for the tank the keep nitrites down and don't touch them with your bare hands they sting


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

First they do sting watch out ..
second there are not good for a tank i would not recomend to leave them in i been in this hobby for like three four years duirn my years i found a couple them and there not freindly to slow fish or coral i willl recommend to take him out


----------



## Ontosrob (May 29, 2009)

Small size and quantities of good a beneficial to reef tanks.


----------

